#ubuntu-es-locos 2010-12-20
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
#ubuntu-es-locos 2010-12-21
<efactusa> Hey everyone I just want to thank you all for the wonderful OS on behalf of me and the people of france and the crew at http://www.myefact.com we wouldnt have been able to do half of what we do if it wasn't for Ubuntu so THANKS UBUNTU DEVS!!!!!
<m4v> creo que le pifio el canal..
<m4v> o es un spam algo elaborado
